# Suggestion for a 10G?



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

So we have this tank of doom. It's been cycled, then cycled some more, then cycled dome more... Never the less all the occupants are now dead, but the plants floating in there couldn't be happier. So what would be a fun little thing to do with this tank?

I need to rule out inverts right away - I have a feeling my expert level is way too low to start a shrimp tank (maybe in a year).

Our son (who turns 13 tomorrow) wants to have a small school of cories in there, but it seems like too small setting for them. 

I wanted a tank with some galaxy rasboras and some small-ish catfish, but it seems like rasboras are impossible to find. 

Another wish from a thirteen-year old - dwarf puffer tank. I don't mind that idea, but am not knowledgeable about puffers so need to do more research on them. 

What else? Inspire me please  

P.S. Although we wanted this to be 13-y.o.'s tank we will be actually taking care of the WCs and such... But it has to be something fun for him (mind you, his idea of fin is either a gar or a tank-full of plecos)


----------



## stewmac (Jul 20, 2011)

i had a small school of 6 Pygmy Cories in a 10g, with lots of plants and they loved it.

the first tank i ever cycled was with Zebra Danios.. and I still cycle every tank with Danios.. it's incredible how hardy they are.. and active and flashy too.

also, id love to have a dwarf puffer tank as well. *sigh


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, we had four danios in there at first. Then we had some guppies there. Didn't end well from some reason. I cant remember what it was with the danios, but guppies dies after we added an extra filter (there were two sponge filters in there already, but we added another one - Aquaclear 20) - the next day, we had no guppies left.


----------



## stewmac (Jul 20, 2011)

right now my 5g with low light and tons of plants... its got 2 emerald green catfish (which are super cool to look at - they entertain me like crazy) and some guppies.

you cycled your tank with 4 danios + guppies all at once?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

do a pigme cory/endlers...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would do shrimp, but only red cherries, nothing too fancy.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

stewmac, nope it was danios first
after their demise - guppies

Charles, my son is very fond of cories, but excuse my ESL brain, what's endlers?

Gary, *I* would love that. Now only to convince a 13-y.o. that shrimp are kewl.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Endler's livebearers: Endlers.nl - ELB

Easy to keep, don't eat their young as aggressively as guppies. Very low maintenance. I got rid of mine as they overran my tank.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles's suggestion is good, a small group of Endler's and maybe one of the dwarf corydoras species - but nothing bigger. The draw back is that Endler's reproduce like stink and the extra females are hard to find homes for.

Heterandria are perfect for small tanks but your son might find them boring (interesting but not colourfull). April often has the smaller rasboras, btw.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Endlers (how did I never see those guys before) are pretty colorful. Working in my sales pitch


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you considered dwarf cichlids? A pair of Apistogrammas would probably be fine in a 10 gallon, although u'll have to scrap the cories. Maybe a pair of apistos and some otos, plus eventually 5-6 cardinals/neons?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

How about a good old betta? And a big uggly skull as a decoration. That should please a 13 year old.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy72, you've got my son all figured out )) But, since I already have a betta I think he deemed them uncool. Although, the offer of a big ugly skull could possibly change his mind )

BelieveInBlue, that's tempting. After last visit to IPU he's become infatuated with electric blue ram....

Back on the shrimp topic, pencil fish as companions? Not red coral ones, mind you... Their fate in our 65G was a short and tragic. Husband thinks Excel did not agree with them...


----------

